# Tajon Girl coming to live at my house



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I contacted Tammy at Ta-Jon a couple weeks ago when someone here posted that she had some boys available. I wasn't sure what I wanted but knew I wanted a puppy that was a good fit with my current boy personality wise. She was wonderful. With her help we decided that this little girl REALLY needs to come to live with me. So next Thursday this little Oklahoma gal will be arriving at my airport. 

This week would have been wonderful but I am not prepared, I had thought I was initiating a search that would take months so I have lots to do between now and then. 

JMM was also very helpful with her advice. Susie Q is 7 months old and was being held as a show prospect but Tammy has decided she can now come live with me and be a lady of leisure!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Yay congrats. She's majorly cuteeeee!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is really precious :wub: you must be so excited.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is a doll! You're so lucky! Congrats!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! Tammy has the prettiest dogs around and your little girl is sure one of them. :wub: 

Can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

congrats!! your tajon girl is so adorable!! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:w00t: :Cute Malt: :w00t:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww that's soo awsome that she is going to live with you, I remeber seeing this pretty girl on the website and saying, 'omg, look at that million dollar face.' :wub: :wub: :wub: But the next time I looked at the website, she was gone. How big is she? She is sooo gorgeous, please post lots of pictures when you get her!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh My Goodness ! Another GORGEOUS PUPPY ! She is a real beauty! Best of luck with her. Did you ever consider showing? I am now showing my 8 month old ( via handlers) Its so much fun to go ringside and root for your own pup. Oh and when they win their first points you are in heaven. I love the name SusieQ will that be her name?




I have 3 Malts and 2 of them are puppies- One was born May 24 and the other Sept 16 both 2009 of course........So glad you are now part of the Puppy Club! I am a puppy pro !

Just so can budget here is a loose list

Before she comes home you will need :
Leash and harness- step in harnesses are good
Toys
Food
Xpen or baby gates
dishes, stainless steel are good ( not plastic)
Crate with crate pad ( satin slip cover if you will keep full coat) Varikennel #100 or same size
Dog bed ( again satin is good)
Madan brush- pin brush without knobs on the pins- buy on line
Stainless steel comb- I have 3 kinds, small, large and rat tail
Shampoo and conditioners
At vets you will get Flea and Heartworm prevention meds
silicon bands for topknots ( you can buy in Black hair section of Sally's)
Bows and Clothes


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww congrats! shes a real cutie pie  :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Pretty little girl, you must be so excited.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats! She's such a cutie pie!!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

aww she's so pretty! i remember seeing her on ta-jon's website. it didn't take long for you to snatch her up! (no wonder why..)

good luck with her! post lots of pics. it's puppy season here at SM :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

she looks like a teddy bear! you just want to squeeze her.
Congratulations!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats!
what a sweet little face :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She is beautiful...congratulations!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's a beauty :wub: :wub: congrats!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

how very, very exciting . . .she is so stunning.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

First of all, congrats. Do you know who her parents are? Lola is also 7 months and from Tammy. I wonder if they could be sisters.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 9 2010, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883850


> First of all, congrats. Do you know who her parents are? Lola is also 7 months and from Tammy. I wonder if they could be sisters.[/B]


I THINK, not exactly sure (our conversation got confusing) that her Mother is "Tajon's Oh What You Do to ME". Wouldn't that be a hoot if they were!!! I'll know more when I get the paper work. 

Thanks you everyone, she really is doll. Her "call" name is Suzie Q. I have a SIL named Suzie so I think I'm going to have to change that. Thinking about Sophie (the sound is similar and it would be less confusing).


----------



## mom2b (Jan 15, 2010)

very very cute!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 9 2010, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883857


> QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 9 2010, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883850





> First of all, congrats. Do you know who her parents are? Lola is also 7 months and from Tammy. I wonder if they could be sisters.[/B]


I THINK, not exactly sure (our conversation got confusing) that her Mother is "Tajon's Oh What You Do to ME". Wouldn't that be a hoot if they were!!! I'll know more when I get the paper work. 

Thanks you everyone, she really is doll. Her "call" name is Suzie Q. I have a SIL named Suzie so I think I'm going to have to change that. Thinking about Sophie (the sound is similar and it would be less confusing).
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like Sophie. Do you know her birthdate? Lola is from Ch. Ta-Jon’s What’s All The Buzz and Ch. Ta-Jon’s Oh So Yummy, so I guess not.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My gosh, another gorgeous Malt. SM is sure full of them. Congratulations and best wishes. Bet you can't wait to get her


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! She is a beautiful little girl! :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Your topic title was eyecatching "Tajon Girl Coming to live at my house"
And she is gorgeous!!! 
So...  Any more room at your house? Say for an SM member & her two Malts? :aktion033: 
Congrats!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 9 2010, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883857


> I THINK, not exactly sure (our conversation got confusing) that her Mother is "Tajon's Oh What You Do to ME". Wouldn't that be a hoot if they were!!! I'll know more when I get the paper work.
> 
> Thanks you everyone, she really is doll. Her "call" name is Suzie Q. I have a SIL named Suzie so I think I'm going to have to change that. Thinking about Sophie (the sound is similar and it would be less confusing).[/B]


What is her registered name? I love the names that Tammy comes up with.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She's beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

So you're the lucky one who got this beautiful girl! She's absolutely adorable. Oh darn I should have acted more quickly. Can you see how jealous I am? LOL

Cathy

[attachment=61722:resized___fixed.jpg]


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Feb 10 2010, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884407


> So you're the lucky one who got this beautiful girl! She's absolutely adorable. Oh darn I should have acted more quickly. Can you see how jealous I am? LOL
> 
> Cathy
> 
> [attachment=61722:resized___fixed.jpg][/B]


Actually, I need to set the record straight as many of you have mentioned the girl she had on her web site. Susie Q (to be now known as Sophie) is not the female she had listed. I originally called her about that girl but she was sold within hours (maybe minutes) of appearing on the site. My pup is a girl that she was holding back for show and just decided to let go to a pet home. She knew I wanted a female, we had been discussing personality and she felt this girl was perfect for what I wanted so she offerred her to me. I believe my pup is a tad older than the one she had listed, if I remember correctly.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 9 2010, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883869


> QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 9 2010, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883857





> QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 9 2010, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883850





> First of all, congrats. Do you know who her parents are? Lola is also 7 months and from Tammy. I wonder if they could be sisters.[/B]


I THINK, not exactly sure (our conversation got confusing) that her Mother is "Tajon's Oh What You Do to ME". Wouldn't that be a hoot if they were!!! I'll know more when I get the paper work. 

Thanks you everyone, she really is doll. Her "call" name is Suzie Q. I have a SIL named Suzie so I think I'm going to have to change that. Thinking about Sophie (the sound is similar and it would be less confusing).
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like Sophie. Do you know her birthdate? Lola is from Ch. Ta-Jon’s What’s All The Buzz and Ch. Ta-Jon’s Oh So Yummy, so I guess not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll find out when she arrives, when I asked Tammy about her DOB and parents she was in the midst of grooming and wasn't sure she remembered correctly.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

OMG. She's absolutely gorgeous. :wub: :wub: Congratulations! You're totally giving me a puppy fever. :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:Waiting: So, is your special little girl here yet? :Waiting:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She's a beauty.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aww! she's a cutie! congrats!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Sophie arrives TOMORROW via Continental Airlines on the 1615 flight. Originally Continental couldn't figure out the flights and we were going to have to fly American into Syracuse, which is a couple hours away. But I spoke to the General Manager who happens to be the daughter of a friend of mine and she was able to route her so that she will come directly to Ithaca. 

I just sent her flowers as a Thank you. Having her come here means I don't have to waste 4 or 5 hours driving, don't have to leavce work early and best of all don't have to subject the pup to a long drive after a long day in a plane. 

She will fly side by side with another pup from Tammy who is going somewhere in PA untill they get to Newark where they go their seperate way. 

We did the new pup shopping trip this weekend. Of course what ever I got for the new pup I had to get one for Ty (new bed, new blanket, treats toys etc). I am excited for her arrival but also worried about how Ty is going to adjust. I am sure my big guy will give her a big sloppy kiss and all will be right with the world but Ty can be a bit dominent so I am hoping we make the transition with a minimum of stress. 

Will certainly post pictures when the dust settles.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I am so excited for you. arty: I think I was the one who originally posted the Ta-Jon pups that were available that you mentioned in your OP. Now that I met Tammy at Westminster and her two dogs who did win top honors in the breed I'm even more impressed. Her two malts were just off the chart beautiful. :wub: :wub: You are sooooo lucky to have that little Sophie as a member of your family. It's also the perfect age...I got Tyler at 8 months and he's still a puppy but a fairly well behaved one and not an ounce of destruction in him (unless you wave a tissue in front of him).  Enjoy -- lucky no snow in Ithaca. What a weird winter...more snow down south in DC. Keep us posted and again congratulations.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now reading this.....I am so excited for you!!! This has been a long time in getting everything together and the weather was no help. Tiger brought Rain to me. Actually he met my daughter at the airport and we had to drive in from a distant town. I am so tickled for you. I will bet Ty is going to be so smitten by this little girl that he will be at her beck and call!!! Please keep us informed......we are living vicariously through you!!! You know what is so funny, most of us would have a houseful of these darling little babies~~~~Enjoy her!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 17 2010, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887044


> I am so excited for you. arty: I think I was the one who originally posted the Ta-Jon pups that were available that you mentioned in your OP. Now that I met Tammy at Westminster and her two dogs who did win top honors in the breed I'm even more impressed. Her two malts were just off the chart beautiful. :wub: :wub: You are sooooo lucky to have that little Sophie as a member of your family. It's also the perfect age...I got Tyler at 8 months and he's still a puppy but a fairly well behaved one and not an ounce of destruction in him (unless you wave a tissue in front of him).  Enjoy -- lucky no snow in Ithaca. What a weird winter...more snow down south in DC. Keep us posted and again congratulations.[/B]


Well THANK YOU for posting that!! I actually did call her because of that post and originally about one of the boys listed, so I guess You are the reason I'm getting Sophie :thumbsup: I am indeed lucky!

Unfortunately we have a TON of snow here, we got 5 inches last night another 3 today and it's still snowing. The weather report varies depending what TV station you watch. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that once she get put on the plane in OK all goes smoothly. I would much rather wait a few days than have her stuck somewhere between here and there!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 17 2010, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887121


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 17 2010, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887044





> I am so excited for you. arty: I think I was the one who originally posted the Ta-Jon pups that were available that you mentioned in your OP. Now that I met Tammy at Westminster and her two dogs who did win top honors in the breed I'm even more impressed. Her two malts were just off the chart beautiful. :wub: :wub: You are sooooo lucky to have that little Sophie as a member of your family. It's also the perfect age...I got Tyler at 8 months and he's still a puppy but a fairly well behaved one and not an ounce of destruction in him (unless you wave a tissue in front of him).  Enjoy -- lucky no snow in Ithaca. What a weird winter...more snow down south in DC. Keep us posted and again congratulations.[/B]


Well THANK YOU for posting that!! I actually did call her because of that post and originally about one of the boys listed, so I guess You are the reason I'm getting Sophie :thumbsup: I am indeed lucky!

Unfortunately we have a TON of snow here, we got 5 inches last night another 3 today and it's still snowing. The weather report varies depending what TV station you watch. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that once she get put on the plane in OK all goes smoothly. I would much rather wait a few days than have her stuck somewhere between here and there!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can't wait to see pictures of your precious baby. Congrats! Good luck with the travel plans. Hope it all goes perfectly for you!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I just received a text from Tammy, Sophie is in the air for the first leg of the trip! Didn't think I'd be nervous but I barely slept last night and can't wait for the day to pass. I had a long talk with Ty this morning........ explained that he had a sister coming today and not to be jealous. He just looked at me like I'd lost my mind.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh! you must be soo excited. I can't wait to see pics. :biggrin:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

She arrived in Houston, 12 minutes early!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL, what an exciting day this is for you!!!! I see you're following every leg of the trip!!! :smheat: :chili: 

I hope all goes smoothly and the day flies by for the both of you! :thumbsup: 


Can't wait to see her. My goodness is it me or are there a lot of members getting new malts lately??? Every time I hear about one, I can't help but smile and be happy.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 18 2010, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887313


> She arrived in Houston, 12 minutes early![/B]


I have chills- I'm literally so excited for you!! YEA!!! I can't wait for her to come home to you. arty:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Houston to Newark flight in the air, ETA Newark 3 min early! arty:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 18 2010, 07:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887301


> I just received a text from Tammy, Sophie is in the air for the first leg of the trip! Didn't think I'd be nervous but I barely slept last night and can't wait for the day to pass. I had a long talk with Ty this morning........ explained that he had a sister coming today and not to be jealous. He just looked at me like I'd lost my mind.[/B]


I think the answer for Ty might be treats, and plenty of them :biggrin: I think if you just go slow with them they'll be fine. I'm so happy you're keeping us updated about the journey. It's so exciting. Had no idea you had that weather there since Vermont last weekend hadn't seen snow in weeks and weeks and here in NY it's 40 today. Very isolated bands of weather this year...sometimes it's snowing on the West side of Manhattan and not the East side. :blink: Keep us up to date and I'm so excited for you that I feel like I'm getting a new fluff.
Pat's right -- it seems like there's an avalanche (thinking white fluffs here) of new cuties coming these days to live with new and old SM members. :wub: :wub:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

We got quite a bit last night but it seems to have tapered off this morning so I don't expect any problems. This area of Upstate NY is very odd. You can have 10 inches of snow over night, drive 10 miles and not have any. The forecast isn NEVER right!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

http://flightaware.com/live/flight/COA510

DH just sent me this link, it actually tracks the physical location of the plane!!!! Oh Gosh, it's a good thing my patients are as excited as I am, I'm not getting ANY work done today!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I know you are going to be so busy loving your new girl when she gets home but I cannot wait to see her photos!! (Pretty) Please post some! lol.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gosh, another baby coming home. I can't take all this excitement :wine: So many new SM babies. Can't wait for pictures :biggrin:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

She is now in Newark!!! Taking the 2:59 flight to Ithaca.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck, it won't be long Mama!!! I know you are going to be on Cloud 9!!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :cheer: Can't wait until the beauty comes!!! arty:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

She has arrived!!

She is beautiful with the softest coat I have ever felt. She snuggled right into my lap like she had always been there. At the airport I took her out of the crate and she made the entire trip without an accident!! I set her on the pad and she peed a gallon. 

When we arrived home, I left her in the car and went inside and brought the two boys out and let them sniff in the drive way before we all went in the house. All is well, everyone is romping and playing. Ty loves her just a little too much and keeps humping her. I hope that isn't going to be a problem. I just try to distract them. 

It will be a day or so before I can get pictures posted, I seem to have my hands full!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh and for those who asked, I finally have the parental details:


Sire: Ta-Jons What's all the Buzz
Dam: Ta-Jons Oh It's What You Do to Me


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Finally! What a relief! I'm so glad everything went well and your new baby is in your arms. Life is good! :chili:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Fabulous!! Can't wait to see pics of your new baby!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 18 2010, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887507


> Oh and for those who asked, I finally have the parental details:
> 
> 
> Sire: Ta-Jons What's all the Buzz
> Dam: Ta-Jons Oh It's What You Do to Me[/B]


Congratulations! I'm so pleased to read that she arrived safely and is snuggling with you and playing with her family. I can't wait to see pictures!

You have a half sister to Lola! They have the same sire. :wub: :wub:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 18 2010, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887529


> QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 18 2010, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887507





> Oh and for those who asked, I finally have the parental details:
> 
> 
> Sire: Ta-Jons What's all the Buzz
> Dam: Ta-Jons Oh It's What You Do to Me[/B]


Congratulations! I'm so pleased to read that she arrived safely and is snuggling with you and playing with her family. I can't wait to see pictures!

You have a half sister to Lola! They have the same sire. :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


AWWWW we are family!!


Sophie has only been here a little over three hours and I am overwhelmed with the grooming!!!! Her coat is just lovely but how ever will I keep it that way. On the plus side she lays perfectly still while being brush ( a huge difference from Ty who never did learn to tolerate being brushed hense the puppy cut). 

She arrived with two little pony tails on her butt, I assume it's to keep the butt hair clean. Do I LEAVE THEM IN??

I was also amazed to see her tail wag. Ty's tail NEVER wags, it just curls on his back. I always thought maltese didn't wag their tails, hers goes a mile a minute.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She sounds like a doll...so sweet and cooperative (for the grooming)- and just a good girl. You're so lucky and I"m just thrilled for you! Congratulations!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 18 2010, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887533


> QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 18 2010, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887529





> QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 18 2010, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887507





> Oh and for those who asked, I finally have the parental details:
> 
> 
> Sire: Ta-Jons What's all the Buzz
> Dam: Ta-Jons Oh It's What You Do to Me[/B]


Congratulations! I'm so pleased to read that she arrived safely and is snuggling with you and playing with her family. I can't wait to see pictures!

You have a half sister to Lola! They have the same sire. :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


AWWWW we are family!!


Sophie has only been here a little over three hours and I am overwhelmed with the grooming!!!! Her coat is just lovely but how ever will I keep it that way. On the plus side she lays perfectly still while being brush ( a huge difference from Ty who never did learn to tolerate being brushed hense the puppy cut). 

She arrived with two little pony tails on her butt, I assume it's to keep the butt hair clean. Do I LEAVE THEM IN??

I was also amazed to see her tail wag. Ty's tail NEVER wags, it just curls on his back. I always thought maltese didn't wag their tails, hers goes a mile a minute.
[/B][/QUOTE]

hmmm...never heard of banding the hair in the rear, can you take a picture of that and show me this tomorrow?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer: Finally. I'm so happy I had a really busy day or I would have been pacing.  She sounds adorable and it looks like she'll fit right in. :wub: :wub: :wub: I cracked up when you wrote about Ty loving her *just a little too much*. :w00t: :smrofl: You certainly do have your hands full. I would think the banding is probably in case Sophie soiled herself during the flight. We know how hard that is to get out of their hair. You can always e-mail Tammy to check but I'm sure that's it and you can take them out. Well, enjoy as I know you will and can't wait to see pix. So happy for you :hugging:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Cut the bands out. If you were to continue banding I would cut them out daily, brush, and replace. It certainly can help with the neatness factor. 

I'm so pleased for you!!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

The first night went better than I expected. Sophie slept in her ex-pen til my alarm went off. 

My hope had been to transition her quickly to outdoor potty but that isn't going to happen, We have about two feet of snow and she is horrified by it. The good news is that she has been very good about using the pad. 

She had a very loose stool this morning which created quite a mess with her backside so we had our first butt bath at 0600, she is a pro at grooming and behaved like a perfect lady. I am assuming the loose stool was due to all the excitement of yesterday. I think she also has grabbed a nibble or two of the boys food which may have upset her belly. 

Keeping everyone separate for feeding will be a challenge. 

Everyone is calmer today, playing nicely, less humping (thank GOD)


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

This is the best I can do with my cell, hopefully my computer will be fixed this weekend.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my, she is certainly a beauty :wub: . Congratulations and best wishes with your new baby girl.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Very cute!! Look at that coat!! :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Cell phone pics, and pretty bad ones at that. I hope to get some "real" photos up this weekend. The kids are settling in together!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

:wub: QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 19 2010, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887755


> Cell phone pics, and pretty bad ones at that. I hope to get some "real" photos up this weekend. The kids are settling in together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is a little doll and the coat is to die for!!! I know you are so glad to have her home!!!! :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

congrats! she's beautiful. can't wait to see more pics of her


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

wow gorgeous girl.. congrats


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

What a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow! She's adorable.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How Exciting and She is SUPER CUTE!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations to you and your beautiful baby girl.
xoxoxo


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm sitting here laughing at myself. I saw this post and thought OH SOMEONE ELSE HAS GOTTEN A TA-Jon GIRL!!! Then realized it was my thread from Feb:HistericalSmiley:

Do want to say if anyone is xonsidering one of the available Ta-Jon pups that Tammy is just wonderful and you will be very lucky to have one of her pups.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

puppymom said:


> I'm sitting here laughing at myself. I saw this post and thought OH SOMEONE ELSE HAS GOTTEN A TA-Jon GIRL!!! Then realized it was my thread from Feb:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Do want to say if anyone is xonsidering one of the available Ta-Jon pups that Tammy is just wonderful and you will be very lucky to have one of her pups.


You can bet when I am ready Ta-Jon is where I am headed. Love everything about her babies, to me they are perfect in every way :wub:


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

How sweet! I am sure you will give her alot of love. Congradulations.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

puppymom said:


> Sophie arrives TOMORROW via Continental Airlines on the 1615 flight. Originally Continental couldn't figure out the flights and we were going to have to fly American into Syracuse, which is a couple hours away. But I spoke to the General Manager who happens to be the daughter of a friend of mine and she was able to route her so that she will come directly to Ithaca.
> 
> I just sent her flowers as a Thank you. Having her come here means I don't have to waste 4 or 5 hours driving, don't have to leavce work early and best of all don't have to subject the pup to a long drive after a long day in a plane.
> 
> ...


First of all BIG CONGRATULATIONS... sounds like you will be having an extra special Mother's Day weekend!!!!!

Secondly, you mention Ty but I am seeing two doggies in the siggy pic...do you have 2 or one? Should be exciting for Ty (and the other doggy) to get a new baby sister!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think this is an old thread started in february


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwwww, she is just beautiful! Welcome Suzie Q....I love you!


----------

